# Replacing Aquis bracelet with rubber strap



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi guys. First time starting my own thread here. I'll try to make it short and concise. 

I've always been a bracelet person. I bought my Aquis over 2 years ago and it was on a bracelet. Ive never really entertain the idea of having it on its OEM rubber strap until I had a closer look at the clasp that come with the strap. I loved its ability to adjust strap length without tools (with its sliding sledge) because that's exactly what is bothering me at the moment with the bracelet. My wrist is in-between size even with half links involved and that mean I would really benefit from the on-the-fly adjustment feature of the rubber strap clasp. 

I had a bit of discussion with my friend who is also a fellow watch enthusiast and knows heaps more than me. it sounded like he isn't too high on the rubber strap, citing that the rubber compound would have problems over long term use. But from what I've seen in many online discussions, people seems to share the sentiment of Oris' rubber strap being of very high quality.

I would like to know if there are fellow Aquis owners out there who have been wearing it with the OEM rubber strap for a while. What would you say about the strap? Does it show any signs of deterioration? Any pros and cons of this particular strap system? Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Do not replace the bracelet!



















The Oris rubber feels and looks great, but the bracelet may be the best bracelet made on any watch IMHO, and it will certainly outlast the rubber by decades.

BTW, the rubber is not infinitely adjustable, it has holes for the tigne.



















Borrowed photos


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh no. I'm not looking to get rid of my bracelet. I'm just trying to determine whether the rubber strap is worth getting or not as it certainly isn't cheap.


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Get the strap. It is the only way to change it up outside a custom strap. The rubber is very soft and comfortable. 

The only issue I have is my 6.75" wrist required me to flip the strap around to fit comfortably.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Worst case scenario you try it for a day and put the bracelet back on......not much to risk there

I have a serious appreciation for Oris bracelets. My Williams1 is on a bracelet, and I quite like it. Both Aquis are on rubber though, because Oris rubber is also top notch. IMHO many other companies could learn something from Oris's approach to bracelets/straps!


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Berwolf said:


> Get the strap. It is the only way to change it up outside a custom strap. The rubber is very soft and comfortable.
> 
> The only issue I have is my 6.75" wrist required me to flip the strap around to fit comfortably.


Hi. Thanks for your comment. So which way have you got your strap set up? The longer strap with pin holes at 6 or 12 o'clock position? Did you have to cut off sections of strap attached to the sliding sledge?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

ChronoSage said:


> I had a bit of discussion with my friend who is also a fellow watch enthusiast and knows heaps more than me. it sounded like he isn't too high on the rubber strap, citing that the rubber compound would have problems over long term use.


If your friend actually owned one he wouldn't make such a stupid statement. The strap is not only a fantastic design, but it's very durable... well worth buying as a second option for your Aquis.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I wear my PDD on rubber and it's 3 now. The strap has got a few marks and smears on it but that's the owner's fault not the strap's. The integrity of it is as good now as the day it was bought. It's natural rubber and I've no doubt that it will perish eventually - say in 20 years time. Just in case you were wondering the Oris rubber straps are VERY good.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your opinions. I went to the AD today and tried on their Aquis on rubber strap. I'm very tempted. The only problem I'd say is that even at the shortest setup, the strap still fits me loose. I'd probably need to cut quite a few notches down at the sliding sledge end to make it a perfect fit. But other than that, I'm now leaning towards getting it. 

Anybody here have 6.5" or smaller wrist and have experience with this strap? How comfortable do you find it?


----------



## Jdem2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Don't feel bad, my wrist is 8" and I flipped the strap as well as it was too long and digging into my wrist. Flipped it over and it is SUPER comfortable now.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry Chrono but my wrist is a whopping 6.75" but I wear my PDD with the short sledge end at 12.


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

Get the rubber strap, I have both and I hardly use the bracelet and I'm a bracelet guy. You are correct, the micro adjustment is so great because it takes a second to make an adjustment. I also think, the watch looks better with the rubber strap. The only negative I have encountered was the rubber strap would stain my cuffs, it came out but be aware. Other than that, I completely recommend the rubber strap.


----------



## kbg2289 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ive got a custom leather strap coming for it. At the price you pay for the bracelet you can get a great custom strap. Although the best option here would be to get the rubber strap and then get a custom strap too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

So just an update. I've placed the order couple of days ago and it's ready to be picked up tomorrow. Just want to check with you guys before I go in, what is actually included in the package? Straps+clasp only? Or does it include the screw bars (ones used to attach the strap to the lugs) as well?


----------



## Dr_Who (Jun 10, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The Oris rubber feels and looks great, but the bracelet may be the best bracelet made on any watch IMHO


Me too I appreciate a change is fun but that bracelet is so good looking.

Sent from the fourth dimension using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

ChronoSage said:


> So just an update. I've placed the order couple of days ago and it's ready to be picked up tomorrow. Just want to check with you guys before I go in, what is actually included in the package? Straps+clasp only? Or does it include the screw bars (ones used to attach the strap to the lugs) as well?


When you get the strap it should include a pair of screw bars as well.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Yet another update. The AD mixed up my order and got me the titanium clasp instead of the stainless steel one. Looks like another week or 2 of waiting. Kind of wondering if I should just take the titanium clasp. IIRC it should be a little more expensive compared to the steel one but the AD was going to sell it to me at the price of the steel one. What do you guys think?


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

I like my titanium clasp, have never had the steel.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

ChronoSage said:


> Yet another update. The AD mixed up my order and got me the titanium clasp instead of the stainless steel one. Looks like another week or 2 of waiting. Kind of wondering if I should just take the titanium clasp. IIRC it should be a little more expensive compared to the steel one but the AD was going to sell it to me at the price of the steel one. What do you guys think?


Wait for the steel one - it's a lot more scratch resistant. I'd post a pic of my ProDiver clasp with all its desk diving scratches but it'd only make you cry.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

This is how my Oris rubber strap looks like after maybe 6-8 months day to day wearing. There is still some vanilla scent left on it. 
Of course there is desk diving marks on clasp, I guess it's possible to polish them out if I would want, but I don't care for that.
I love how Aquis changes it's look when you change from bracelet to strap, then back after few hot summer months. Like a new watch again.

Sent from


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The rubber strap and clasp are as good as it gets. Unless you start spending waayyyy more. Soft, comfortable, enhances the look of the Aquis by defining it's shape, the adjustable clasp is beautifully finished and it works so well. Can't speak highly enough about it.

Have both that and the bracelet - also awesome - and you're covered for everything. The watch takes on a different character depending on which. 

The bracelet is somewhat of a sleeper. Owners recognize it for how good it really is.


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

The OEM rubber strap is a must for an Aquis owner! I ordered mine the day I received my Aquis and couldn't be happier with it! Just make sure you install it correctly. I have noticed that the watches in the stores have the strap on backwards. It should be set up like any regular strap with the strap with holes on the six o'clock side of the watch.


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Keith Hauser said:


> The OEM rubber strap is a must for an Aquis owner! I ordered mine the day I received my Aquis and couldn't be happier with it! Just make sure you install it correctly. I have noticed that the watches in the stores have the strap on backwards. It should be set up like any regular strap with the strap with holes on the six o'clock side of the watch.


Mine is set up the same way as the stores, I could not get a comfortable fit with the holes at the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

ChronoSage said:


> Oh no. I'm not looking to get rid of my bracelet. I'm just trying to determine whether the rubber strap is worth getting or not as it certainly isn't cheap.


Does anyone know approximately how much the rubber straps are? I've casually looked around and haven't seen any pricing.

I do love the bracelet on mine though!

Edit: Finally found a site. Looks like they run about $160 - $350 for the Aquis depending if you get the clasp or a buckle or sonething. And I thought Isofranes were expensive.

http://www.watchbandsonline.com/oris_watch_bands/


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> Does anyone know approximately how much the rubber straps are? I've casually looked around and haven't seen any pricing.
> 
> I do love the bracelet on mine though!
> 
> ...


If you keep an eye out, they pop up on the used market from time to time for a more reasonable price.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

AARonBalakay said:


> If you keep an eye out, they pop up on the used market from time to time for a more reasonable price.


Thanks! I saw one today but it was already sold. My challenge is that I have the 40mm Aquis, which appears to be less common.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been wanting one of the black rubber with SS clasps for my Oris Aquis Chrono. Just need to find a reasonable price. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

